# Mid Florida APBTA Annual ADBA Point Show 2010



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Little bit to far of a drive for me  but I hope you guys get a nice turn out and someone shares pics


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Only an hr and a half drive straight down I 75 for us... We may make it to this.


----------

